# Siemens Simotion serial port



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi all,


I'm toying with a Siemens/Simotion inverter that has a K-line and L-line connection for communication with the Siemens Siadis PC program.

With the inverter/software came a small black serial-port converter box which acts as an opt-isolator and probably to convert the serial port tx/rx signal level to the K/L -line signal levels. The converter box has a 2-way switch but i dont know what position to use.

My assumption is:

pos 1: only tx led is lit when starting the Siadis program
In this position the tx is using the L-line, the K-line is probably used for rx. When appying GND or 12V signal to the K-line the rx LED blinks.

pos 2: both tx and rx led are lit when starting the Siadis program.
In this position both K and L line seemed to be bridged together.

When running the Siadis it starts with a continues ESC-sequence, probably to awake the inverter and start communications. But for some reason it doesnt receive any data back from the inverter at all.

Does anyone know how the Simotion handles the incoming communications ?

Is it bi-directional over the K-line (like in iso9141-2) or like 'normal' serial rs232 comms, uni-directional using the L-line for rx and uni-directional using the K-line for tx ?


Thanks,

Paul


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

I recently was able to get access to the Simotion inverters which are blocked by a code. With the Siadis programm v3.11 it is now possible to access AND change all variables, even the ones protected with an *.


----------



## seicentoelettra (Oct 13, 2017)

prensel said:


> Hi all,
> hello I'm trying to communicate with the inverter I have the siadis 2.5 but I can not communicate you could share sending the 3.11 and if you have the interface with the computer I have windows xp 64 bit thanks a thousand maximum
> 
> 
> ...




hello I'm trying to communicate with the inverter I have the siadis 2.5 but I can not communicate you could share sending the 3.11 and if you have the interface with the computer I have windows xp 64 bit thanks a thousand maximum


----------



## DaKashmir (Feb 26, 2014)

seicentoelettra said:


> hello I'm trying to communicate with the inverter I have the siadis 2.5 but I can not communicate you could share sending the 3.11 and if you have the interface with the computer I have windows xp 64 bit thanks a thousand maximum


Did you ever get a copy of Siadis 3.11? I only have v2.0 and would be interestred in obtaining a copy myself.


----------

